# Grösste Schauspielerin



## Rolli (22 Juni 2009)

Da schon nach Schauspieler gefragt wurde .Frage ich nach der

GRÖSSTEN SCHAUSPIELERIN aller Zeiten ?

Gebt reichlich Antworten . Viel Spaß !!! Ich sag mal : Meryl Streep


----------



## Punisher (22 Juni 2009)

Brigitte Nielsen


----------



## astrosfan (23 Juni 2009)

Kate Winslett


----------



## poll_fan (15 Aug. 2009)

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## CoteFan (15 Aug. 2009)

Cahterine Bell


----------



## amon amarth (9 Dez. 2009)

will mich ja hier nicht lächerlich machen, aber JANE FONDA hat in ´stanley & iris´ einen fulminanten job hingelegt. in der haarfärbeszene ist auch ganz leicht und ganz kurz
ein leichter c-thru auszumachen...
S.W. ist als ´ripley´ auch sehr geil, aber da fallen mir direkt noch ein paar andere ein.
die auch top sind. talia shire als doofchen bei ´rocky´, cate blanchett als élizabeth´,
kim basinger in `LA confidential`, usw usw usw usw usw


----------



## neman64 (13 Dez. 2009)

astrosfan schrieb:


> Kate Winslett



Wer sonst.


----------



## Buterfly (13 Dez. 2009)

Nicole Kidman, die ist ziemlich groß 

Nee, die ist auch ne Top-Schauspielerin in "The Hours" und "The Interpreter" hat sie nen abolut fantastischen Job gemacht.


----------



## amon amarth (19 Jan. 2010)

ja gehts hier jetzt nach länge oder breite ???


----------



## paspartout (19 Apr. 2010)

Bette Davis !
Wer sonst ?


----------



## amon amarth (19 Apr. 2010)

sybille rauch?????


----------



## meryl sheep (22 Apr. 2010)

Meryl Streep, wer denn auch sonst?


----------



## begoodtonite (22 Apr. 2010)

also es gibt viele, aber KATE WINSLET kommt den schon sehr nahe


----------



## Franky70 (6 Dez. 2010)

Ich finde Juliette Lewis groß.


----------



## LuigiHallodri (13 Jan. 2011)

Ich denke Joan Severance.
Die ist glaub ich gute 185cm!


----------



## Dabbeljuh (10 Aug. 2012)

anna magnani - die "grossen alten" muessen schon deshalb genannt werden, damit die gegenwaertigen Damen daran gemassen werden koennen.


----------



## TobiasB (10 Aug. 2012)

amon amarth schrieb:


> will mich ja hier nicht lächerlich machen, aber JANE FONDA hat in ´stanley & iris´ einen fulminanten job hingelegt. in der haarfärbeszene ist auch ganz leicht und ganz kurz
> ein leichter c-thru auszumachen...
> S.W. ist als ´ripley´ auch sehr geil, aber da fallen mir direkt noch ein paar andere ein.
> die auch top sind. talia shire als doofchen bei ´rocky´, cate blanchett als élizabeth´,
> kim basinger in `LA confidential`, usw usw usw usw usw





Ich glaube es geht um die Grösse nicht das sie gut sind


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Inger Nilsson (Pippi Langstrumpf)


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

Sigourney Weaver, kein Zweifel.


----------



## aragorn81 (1 Jan. 2013)

Kate Winslet:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kiv94 (7 März 2013)

Meryl Streep


----------



## Tigy (8 März 2013)

Jodie Foster


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

Kate Winslett


----------



## Akrueger100 (31 März 2013)

Brigitte Nilsen 185cm


----------



## Henmarina (22 Okt. 2013)

Aller Zeiten?

Ganz klar: Audrey Hepburn


----------



## hound815 (23 Okt. 2013)

Jodie Foster


----------



## dörty (23 Okt. 2013)

Ingrid Bergman sag ich mal.


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## aceton (16 Juni 2019)

Gaby Dohm beste Deutsche


----------

